

Fun with the halting problem - arianvanp
http://foldr.me/fun-with-the-halting-problem/

======
lvh
Toying with the halting problem is fun, but all it really shows here is that
you can't infallibly figure out if code is dead, because that means solving
the halting problem. Of course, there are tons of ways you _can_ figure out
dead code: both statically (say, code after some code that you can prove
unconditionally returns or raises) and dynamically (if during six months of
operation no-one has called a piece of code, it probably might as well be
gone).

